# Asus ROG STRIX B550-F yellow/green light wont post.



## viralhybrid1987 (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi everyone! I'm recently returning to building my own PC, its been 10 years, I wouldn't call myself a novice but certainly not an expert, I've read the instructions for all components carefully and believe I have followed everything to a T. 
I'm at a loss as to what I can do to continue to troubleshoot this problem, I did get in contact with Asus and was met with a very unhelpful "please refer to the below FAQ and try further troubleshooting" which I had already done before even contacting them (which I had stated in my email to them).

I bought all of these computer components on specials from a variety of places so there isn't "one home" to go directly back to, but I am feeling as though the mobo could be the issue itself.

ANY help would be amazing, go easy on me though as I said... It's been a while since I built a PC and I've never suffered from issues I couldn't troubleshoot before this point.
(checking things are plugged in correctly etc, and hardware is compatible)

*Parts List*

[[  https://au.pcpartpicker.com/list/V7NH2V  ]]

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 3.7 GHz 6-Core Processor
Zalman CNPS20X 61 CFM CPU Cooler
Asus ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING ATX AM4 Motherboard
Crucial Ballistix RGB 32 GB (2 x 16 GB) DDR4-3600 CL16 Memory
Gigabyte AORUS NVMe Gen4 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive
Corsair RM 750 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply*


*The Problem*

Computer will not post
Yellow light // then yellow + Green 4 seconds later. (if I have no RAM in the slot it stays yellow)


*What I've done so far!*

I checked all power fitting to ensure they are all in tight and correctly (not my first computer build but it has been a few years) and they seem to be in properly. The ROG Strix b550 mobo LED lights up (pretty colors ect) at the VRAM section of the mobo when power is plugged in. 

At first, I had the power to the front of the case in the wrong point which I rectified and then computer powered fans but not to bios.

I have checked the Ram in an older computer ((which is currently working)and the older computer's ram in the new PC) and have checked 1 and 2 RAM sticks and have checked the appropriate location for the ram (2nd from left, 4th from left(for 2nd Stick)) to no avail. I have tried without any RAM in and the yellow light just stays on and doesn't go off. (no yellow + green 4 seconds later)

I have pulled out an older GPU (which is currently active and working) and placed it in the new mobo and wasn't able to get it to a load screen (something to note, when the GPU is in the new computer the fans would not run on power-up, I double-checked this and the same thing, I tried both PCI-E ports to test this, as well as a second power supply)

I tried an external SSD as I have read that Yellow + Greens could mean HDD, this made no change.

I also tried to do a BIO update via flashing as the Mobo supports this function. 

Version 1202
2020/10/29 19.85 MBytes
ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING BIOS 1202
"1. Updated AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.0.0 Patch B
2. Improve system performance and stability
3. Improved DRAM compatibility*

The result was it did nothing, I should mention I did this before I had the power button correctly hooked up but I'm of the understanding that it did have power (as LED were lit on the motherboard) and it doesn't require power on to flash the bios)


_I SHOULD MENTION this was my novice mistake as I should have checked the power buttons was correct first, so I kinda jumped the gun with this bios flash._
(After reading the manual again I am concerned that the flash was stopped midway, it flashed 3 times then went solid on 4th, it is stated that 5 flashes means it didn't work and it will remain green, but maybe I misunderstand that 3 flashes then one more going solid is in fact 3 flashes and it's now installing bios (which I believe I canceled thinking it was done).

_*EDIT:*_
I have done some further work since from this point, I cleared CMOS and tried 4 other USB sticks (I'm not sure I own a USB 2 as is suggested but all are black) all of which followed the same sequence of 3 flashes then 4th solid, I let it go for 10minutes at a time like this with the light never turning off as it suggested it would after flash completes.

I was also informed that leaving the PC to run for 10-15minutes could allow the Ryzen to set up (i left it for 20) this had no change.

I also removed the cooler and checked CPU pins and all looks well there, it slots in by dropping into place and locks of easily.
Should I try another Bios update file? Version 1212 Beta Version 
I'm really at a loss, any help would be great, I feel like I'm at the point of just sending Mobo back now?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 18, 2020)

Tried it with no storage devices installed at all?


----------



## viralhybrid1987 (Nov 18, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Tried it with no storage devices installed at all?


yeah with and without NVME and with an old SSD


----------



## ixi (Nov 18, 2020)

viralhybrid1987 said:


> yeah with and without NVME and with an old SSD



all necessary cables prom psu to mobo are plugged in, maybe there are no contancts?


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Nov 18, 2020)

Go through all bios's that have agesa updates and in chronological order with the bios flashback feature.
To much?
Le: some updates are not cumulative and require a previous one done beforehand for example my Asus Crosshair VI Extreme.


----------



## viralhybrid1987 (Nov 18, 2020)

ixi said:


> all necessary cables prom psu to mobo are plugged in, maybe there are no contancts?


Tried booting out of the case on mobo box as well, all fittings seem solid. No change.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 18, 2020)

viralhybrid1987 said:


> Tried booting out of the case on mobo box as well, all fittings seem solid. No change.



Throughout this whole process, have you seen the POST screen even once?

I would imagine you're using the Q-Flash feature to update the BIOS. I actually wonder if the Q-Flash process itself is failing and not actually updating the BIOS.

When I got my B550-F I tried Q-Flash to update the BIOS but it just refused to work, and I had to actually update through the BIOS menu itself. Maybe since you have the Ryzen 5600X that isn't supported on the current BIOS version, that might be preventing any POST screen and ruling that option out.

EDIT: Also make sure you're downloading the BIOS updates from the correct motherboard version page. I have a "B550-F Gaming Wifi", and updating BIOS with updates for the "B550-F Gaming" motherboard will not work at all.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 18, 2020)

viralhybrid1987 said:


> I'm really at a loss, any help would be great, I feel like I'm at the point of just sending Mobo back now?


Yes, RMA the Motherboard as it appears to be faulty.
Having 5V to power up all the pretty lights is great, if you want a shiny paperweight, but it should at least give 12V to the GPU to power up it's fans.
Does the GPU have a power cable connected to the PSU or does it get all it's power from the PCI-e slot?


----------



## cosmicrae76 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi
I have this board for 2 months now and updated the bios to 1004 which it ran without any issues.
But since bios version 1202 and 1212 beta my pc will only run with 1 stick of 16gb ddr4 ram, both sticks individually no issues, i've even tried all 4 slots and 1 stick perfect, as soon as the 2nd stick is added my system crashes. ive tried optimal bios settings, fresh windows install. 2 sticks of ram problems. my next option is to flashback to bios version 1004 as for 6/7 weeks using this bios and 2 sticks of ram i didnt have any issues, maybe its worth a try too.


----------



## viralhybrid1987 (Nov 19, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Throughout this whole process, have you seen the POST screen even once?
> 
> I would imagine you're using the Q-Flash feature to update the BIOS. I actually wonder if the Q-Flash process itself is failing and not actually updating the BIOS.
> 
> ...



I have not seen a post once sadly.
yeah, I added my serial number for mobo so it has the exact version matching for me automatically, I've tried over 5 USB sticks incase one of them just was the problem. I'm really at a loss. I left them for 10 minutes at a time each, the light would flash 3 times and go solid on the fourth.



cosmicrae76 said:


> Hi
> I have this board for 2 months now and updated the bios to 1004 which it ran without any issues.
> But since bios version 1202 and 1212 beta my pc will only run with 1 stick of 16gb ddr4 ram, both sticks individually no issues, i've even tried all 4 slots and 1 stick perfect, as soon as the 2nd stick is added my system crashes. ive tried optimal bios settings, fresh windows install. 2 sticks of ram problems. my next option is to flashback to bios version 1004 as for 6/7 weeks using this bios and 2 sticks of ram i didnt have any issues, maybe its worth a try too.


 I was trying to boot with just one ram stick as this had been a problem I've heard happening atm yeah. I also know they work in my current PC



Caring1 said:


> Yes, RMA the Motherboard as it appears to be faulty.
> Having 5V to power up all the pretty lights is great, if you want a shiny paperweight, but it should at least give 12V to the GPU to power up its fans.
> Does the GPU have a power cable connected to the PSU or does it get all it's power from the PCI-e slot?



It's an older GPU but it works currently in my wife's PC it was powered with 12 pins I believe (6x2 I think it was off top of my head) but yeah it's a no-go.
A friend of mine said the mobo may not let the fans spin on the GPU as it's not under load, I don't really know to be honest.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 19, 2020)

viralhybrid1987 said:


> I have not seen a post once sadly.
> yeah, I added my serial number for mobo so it has the exact version matching for me automatically, I've tried over 5 USB sticks incase one of them just was the problem. I'm really at a loss. I left them for 10 minutes at a time each, the light would flash 3 times and go solid on the fourth.
> 
> I was trying to boot with just one ram stick as this had been a problem I've heard happening atm yeah. I also know they work in my current PC
> ...



And you used the Bios Renamer?

I can't remember exactly what my board did when I used the BIOS Flashback (not Q-Flash, I'm an idiot) but I thought it was updating when it actually wasn't. I tried a couple of USBs and reformatting but couldn't figure it out, so I just gave up and did it through the BIOS EZ-Flash menu, which incidentally worked just fine.


----------



## viralhybrid1987 (Nov 19, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> And you used the Bios Renamer?
> 
> I can't remember exactly what my board did when I used the BIOS Flashback (not Q-Flash, I'm an idiot) but I thought it was updating when it actually wasn't. I tried a couple of USBs and reformatting but couldn't figure it out, so I just gave up and did it through the BIOS EZ-Flash menu, which incidentally worked just fine.


yeah, it actually renames the file, and I've checked that that is in fact the correct name which it appears to be. I spoke to tech support and they suggested flashing without a CPU in it so I guess ill give that a shot.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2020)

having just used the BIOS flashback on one of these Asus boards, make sure you follow the instructions

1. unzip the downloaded BIOS to a USB drive formatted to FAT32
2. rename the file, or use the exe tool to rename it
3. insert the USB stick in the specified port, with PC off
4. push the BIOS flashback button for 3 seconds, wait and see

In my case, i had a faulty USB stick (oops) and then on the new stick, i forgot to unzip the BIOS file (i renamed the .zip)


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 19, 2020)

Mussels said:


> having just used the BIOS flashback on one of these Asus boards, make sure you follow the instructions
> 
> 1. unzip the downloaded BIOS to a USB drive formatted to FAT32
> 2. rename the file, or use the exe tool to rename it
> ...



Yes, and also make sure that the renamed BIOS file is in the root directory of the USB drive.

Asus mention on their site that if the BIOS Flashback LED flashes for five seconds and turns solid, then the BIOS Flashback process failed:

*Q4: *_If the light flashes for five seconds and turns into a solid light, this means that the BIOS FlashBack™  is not operating properly.
*A4:* Suggest the following items to confirm the cause:
1. Is the format of the USB flash drive FAT16 / 32 and the BIOS file and name of the motherboard model correct?
2. Re-execute the USB BIOS FlashBack™ operation steps. If the problem still persists, please contact your local ASUS service center._

https://www.asus.com/support/FAQ/1038568/


----------



## viralhybrid1987 (Nov 19, 2020)

Mussels said:


> having just used the BIOS flashback on one of these Asus boards, make sure you follow the instructions
> 
> 1. unzip the downloaded BIOS to a USB drive formatted to FAT32
> 2. rename the file, or use the exe tool to rename it
> ...



yeah, I've done 4 flashes and done all of the above! did yours flash three times then have a working light? (as in on and off ect ect) mine just stayed solid but it was 3 flashes then one more into a solid so 3.5 flashes kinds of? it says 5 is a failed attempt, I left mine for 10-15minutes.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 19, 2020)

viralhybrid1987 said:


> yeah, I've done 4 flashes and done all of the above! did yours flash three times then have a working light? (as in on and off ect ect) mine just stayed solid but it was 3 flashes then one more into a solid so 3.5 flashes kinds of? it says 5 is a failed attempt, I left mine for 10-15minutes.



They say five seconds and then solid is a failed attempt, so that might translate into the three-or-so flashes you're seeing. The fact that it goes solid in such a short time means the BIOS Flashback failed.

The LED should continue flashing for a few minutes if Flashback is working, and the USB stick LED should also be flashing as the BIOS file is being read.

Apparently after a few minutes of flashing, the motherboard LED goes solid when the BIOS update is completed, and then goes out. That's when you're good to go.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2020)

mine did 3 flashes, then a billion rapid flashes as it read from the USB, then maybe  5 minutes later the light went out. I used an antique 128MB USB drive, just because it was on hand.


----------



## Radon238 (Nov 19, 2020)

I had the Exact Same Problem:
Asus ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING ATX AM4 Motherboard with AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 3.7 GHz 6-Core Processor
On Power Up the Yellow DRAM LED Lit up and stayed lit. 

Reseating the CPU resolved the problem.

I also first swapped out multiple ram sticks with known working ones, with no luck.

I then did a CMOS Clear pin short , and also removed-replaced the battery . No progress.

I then did the USB-BIOS Flashback: 
Inserted the Usb Drive with the correctly named ver 1212 Bios in the Bios USB Port
Supply power to the motherboard but do not press the power button.
Press and hold the Bios Flashback button for 3 seconds.
The bios flashback led started flashing green and did this for about 3 minutes before turning off. (speed of flashing varied during this time)
(I may have missed it going solid green for a bit after completion)
Yellow RAM Led still comes on and stayed lit after powering up the board.

I Then Re-Seated the CPU, after which I was able to boot into the Bios Setup screen with F2.

I can confirm that the Bios Flashback procedure above worked as my bios was updated to version 1212.


----------



## viralhybrid1987 (Nov 19, 2020)

Radon238 said:


> I had the Exact Same Problem:
> Asus ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING ATX AM4 Motherboard with AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 3.7 GHz 6-Core Processor
> On Power Up the Yellow DRAM LED Lit up and stayed lit.
> 
> ...



I'm going out to buy a USB 2 today hoping that will resolve the issue with mobo not accepting it, It was also suggested I try to flash it without the CPU in, so I may try that as well.
Thanks for the clear response though, between everyone's help so far I have a pretty clear idea of what's meant to happen, fingers crossed now!!


----------



## pavel_vanchev (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm having similar issue, I try to update the bios for my B550-i gaming , but it flashes green few seconds and then stays solid green. I'm with 5900 X, the system boots and I see the screen where it says to press F2 or DEL to enter BIOS, but nothing happens when I'm pressing the keys on my keyboard. I see that on the motherboard a yellow light for the DRAM is on. So I think it maybe not compatible with the RAM, I was using Corsair LPX 2 x 32 GB 3600 Mhz. Currently waiting for new set of modules to try with them. Any ideas ?


----------



## viralhybrid1987 (Nov 22, 2020)

pavel_vanchev said:


> I'm having similar issue, I try to update the bios for my B550-i gaming , but it flashes green few seconds and then stays solid green. I'm with 5900 X, the system boots and I see the screen where it says to press F2 or DEL to enter BIOS, but nothing happens when I'm pressing the keys on my keyboard. I see that on the motherboard a yellow light for the DRAM is on. So I think it maybe not compatible with the RAM, I was using Corsair LPX 2 x 32 GB 3600 Mhz. Currently waiting for new set of modules to try with them. Any ideas ?


your booting so a step ahead of me, but if you have another computer you can check memory in you should do that, and try your ram stick/sticks one at a time in the main slot.


----------



## Adenosine (Nov 22, 2020)

pavel_vanchev said:


> I'm having similar issue, I try to update the bios for my B550-i gaming , but it flashes green few seconds and then stays solid green. I'm with 5900 X, the system boots and I see the screen where it says to press F2 or DEL to enter BIOS, but nothing happens when I'm pressing the keys on my keyboard. I see that on the motherboard a yellow light for the DRAM is on. So I think it maybe not compatible with the RAM, I was using Corsair LPX 2 x 32 GB 3600 Mhz. Currently waiting for new set of modules to try with them. Any ideas ?


Pavel, im having the same problem. B550-F gaming with a 5800X, stuck at the "press F2 or DEL to enter BIOS". Yellow DRAM light is also on. I tried doing a bios flashback with the lastest two versions but it looks like it failed every time. Have you found a solution yet?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2020)

pavel_vanchev said:


> I'm having similar issue, I try to update the bios for my B550-i gaming , but it flashes green few seconds and then stays solid green. I'm with 5900 X, the system boots and I see the screen where it says to press F2 or DEL to enter BIOS, but nothing happens when I'm pressing the keys on my keyboard. I see that on the motherboard a yellow light for the DRAM is on. So I think it maybe not compatible with the RAM, I was using Corsair LPX 2 x 32 GB 3600 Mhz. Currently waiting for new set of modules to try with them. Any ideas ?



try one stick of ram, in each slot - two of mine work at 3600, two dont. try another keyboard, in the USB port next to the flashback one.


----------



## Adenosine (Nov 23, 2020)

pavel_vanchev said:


> I'm having similar issue, I try to update the bios for my B550-i gaming , but it flashes green few seconds and then stays solid green. I'm with 5900 X, the system boots and I see the screen where it says to press F2 or DEL to enter BIOS, but nothing happens when I'm pressing the keys on my keyboard. I see that on the motherboard a yellow light for the DRAM is on. So I think it maybe not compatible with the RAM, I was using Corsair LPX 2 x 32 GB 3600 Mhz. Currently waiting for new set of modules to try with them. Any ideas ?



Update: I found the solution. I realized I was using the wrong bios version for the B-550F gaming. There's a wifi and non-wifi version of the mobo and I was using the incorrect version (not sure if there's multiple versions for the B550-i). Once I used the correct and latest bios version (with wifi) it solved the issue and the yellow DRAM light turned off. I also formated the 1GB USB I was using to FAT16 instead of FAT32 as recommended by ASUS.


----------



## viralhybrid1987 (Nov 23, 2020)

Adenosine said:


> Update: I found the solution. I realized I was using the wrong bios version for the B-550F gaming. There's a wifi and non-wifi version of the mobo and I was using the incorrect version (not sure if there's multiple versions for the B550-i). Once I used the correct and latest bios version (with wifi) it solved the issue and the yellow DRAM light turned off. I also formated the 1GB USB I was using to FAT16 instead of FAT32 as recommended by ASUS.



ooo i hadn't picked up on the FAT16 i must try that as well. sweet!


----------



## pavel_vanchev (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm waiting for new RAM to try with it. I have tried another keayboard, but same issue. For the the BIOS version is correct as there is only 1 b550 mini itx board from asus. I tried with 1 stick of RAM and not working, my assumption is that the 3600 timings are not quite fine at this early point and this is the reason. Will update once I have the new set of ram. By the way , is it possible what the BIOS will not update if you already have the same version ? Or it will update regardless the version you have ?


----------



## viralhybrid1987 (Nov 23, 2020)

pavel_vanchev said:


> I'm waiting for new RAM to try with it. I have tried another keayboard, but same issue. For the the BIOS version is correct as there is only 1 b550 mini itx board from asus. I tried with 1 stick of RAM and not working, my assumption is that the 3600 timings are not quite fine at this early point and this is the reason. Will update once I have the new set of ram. By the way , is it possible what the BIOS will not update if you already have the same version ? Or it will update regardless the version you have ?


you could always try the beta bios as you def don't have that


----------



## pavel_vanchev (Nov 23, 2020)

I haven't looked if there is currently beta bios for B550-I gaming asus, not sure where to look for i give me the option to download the current latest


----------



## viralhybrid1987 (Nov 23, 2020)

pavel_vanchev said:


> I haven't looked if there is currently beta bios for B550-I gaming asus, not sure where to look for i give me the option to download the current latest


for beta was at top of page, not sure about your motherboard model


----------



## pavel_vanchev (Nov 23, 2020)

There is none for my board sadly


----------



## pavel_vanchev (Nov 25, 2020)

I have resolved the issue, it was not the RAM, but the BIOS version. I managed to flash it with taking out all the RAM, video and no power to the CPU and only having the 24 pin mb power connector to then board. Then I have reset the CMOS and tried again to flash the bios and it worked, after this I was able to boot and get in the bios.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 25, 2020)

pavel_vanchev said:


> I have resolved the issue, it was not the RAM, but the BIOS version. I managed to flash it with taking out all the RAM, video and no power to the CPU and only having the 24 pin mb power connector to then board. Then I have reset the CMOS and tried again to flash the bios and it worked, after this I was able to boot and get in the bios.



It actually makes a lot of sense that the BIOS version is the issue. Having the incorrect microcodes must be stopping the memory controller from working and it comes across as a memory compatibility issue, when it's actually just the wrong BIOS.

I'm noticing that other people are having issues with this Asus BIOS Flashback feature. It would be nice if it just worked properly.


----------



## Flow913 (Dec 10, 2020)

I've got the same issue... I updated the BIOS (with the right version, i made the same mistake of dowloading the Wi-Fi version's BIOS instead of the non-WiFi one). But i'm still stuck at the "Green and White leds lid" and nothing on the screen.. 

Have someone found a solution ? @viralhybrid1987  ?


----------



## viralhybrid1987 (Dec 11, 2020)

Flow913 said:


> I've got the same issue... I updated the BIOS (with the right version, i made the same mistake of dowloading the Wi-Fi version's BIOS instead of the non-WiFi one). But i'm still stuck at the "Green and White leds lid" and nothing on the screen..
> 
> Have someone found a solution ? @viralhybrid1987  ?


yup sending back the mobo and asking the gods why they hate me that i now miss the launch of cyberpunk... lol


----------



## MK1984 (Dec 11, 2020)

pavel_vanchev said:


> I have resolved the issue, it was not the RAM, but the BIOS version. I managed to flash it with taking out all the RAM, video and no power to the CPU and only having the 24 pin mb power connector to then board. Then I have reset the CMOS and tried again to flash the bios and it worked, after this I was able to boot and get in the bios.



Hi, im in the same situation, with cmos reset, did you just short the two pins while the power was connected? And was it bios 1202?  Thanks


----------



## nanajohn (Dec 16, 2020)

Flow913 said:


> I've got the same issue... I updated the BIOS (with the right version, i made the same mistake of dowloading the Wi-Fi version's BIOS instead of the non-WiFi one). But i'm still stuck at the "Green and White leds lid" and nothing on the screen..
> 
> Have someone found a solution ? @viralhybrid1987  ?


I am dealing with the same issue as you described. How I solve my problem?

1. After I update my bios to the latest version(1401), I follow this instruction on Reddit(




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/cxvxh5
). This helped me successfully boot up to bios.
2. Next I update my "PCIe16 Mode" (an option in "Advance" tab ) to GEN 3 because I m using a PCIe 3.0 cable for my GPU. The reason is the mobo PCIe 16 Mode is very retarded, that the default "AUTO" option can not detect PCIe gen 3.

I think this case can also be applied to who else using a non 30 series or the earlier AMD card.

Another case I have heard about is to try HDMI cable instead of DP cable to boot up your bios because this is some firmware bug caused by Nvidia.

Hope this helps. GL


----------



## MK1984 (Dec 16, 2020)

My issue turned out to be RAM, my bios flashback attempts to 1401 appeared to work but RAM was still no go. Went to computer shop and it worked with different RAM.

My original RAM was Patriot 4400mhz, either faulty RAM or motherboard didnt like it even though it says it's supported.


----------



## donmontana23 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hey , Ive just bought a B550E Strix and have the same issue - It wont start updating my bios when using a FAT32 Drive without cpu etc.

Green led flashes 3 times and stays solid at the 4th.

Have you guys solved you problems yet? I'm a bit scared to turn it off immadiately and risking a bricked board - so im always waiting like 20 mins but the led always stays solid.


----------



## lorphex (Dec 23, 2020)

Hey everyone, just wanted to pop in here and let anyone else who has this problem know the solution I found.
ROG Strix B550-F Gaming wifi
Upgrading from a Ryzen 9 3900X to a 5900X
I was trying the latest BIOS update, which at the time of writing is ver. 1401
However this version is different from the listed VALIDATED version by the list of supported CPUs, which for me and my 5900X is ver. 1004.
Before I realized this I was trying literally everything else I could possibly think of in troubleshooting and I'm honestly really upset that it was this easy.
If you're having this problem, PLEASE TRY THIS.

Edit: I got a process that allowed me to update to the latest BIOS version 1401. Here was my process. 
This is for people who got a successful BIOS flash but could not get the PC to post. My LEDs showed white VGA and like a lime/yellow color for boot.
I had every component on my mobo, but the bare minimum plugged into usb.
Mouse, keyboard, HDMI out, and the USB thumb stick.

1. Have only the .cap file on the thumb drive, delete the two folders. Flash BIOS by inserting into the marked BIOS USB. Hold the flashback button until the led flashes 3 times. Wait until it finishes flashing. Mine never went solid while I was troubleshooting.
2. Turn off PSU, unplug power
3. Clear CMOS
4. Plug in power, turn on PSU, boot 

I think clearing CMOS after flashing was the difference maker for me.


----------



## coolxiangm (Dec 24, 2020)

I had the same situation. This is my first time to build PC. Everything is connected correctly and seriously, but yellow LED lights up after power on. The green LED lights up after few second. I looked up the motherboard manual, and it saids yellow LED is DRAM, and green LED is boot. After doing several research on the Asus website, it only tells you check the physical connection to ensure the component is clean and fullly plug-in. I want to mention that possibility of this event happens is extremely low because all the components are new, and everyone will definitely pay more attention when install the components. I check several time, and all DRAM are fully plug-in. No matter how many DRAM I plug-in, two led still light up after power on. Long story for short, as many people mention, it is BiOS issue, so download the latest BIOS from ASUS website for B550F gaming. Not WiFi version. Here are some tips you need pay more attention. 
Load the that "CAP file" (after rename) into a blank usb, which means that USB only contains that file. If that file is under any folder or with other files, the motherboard will not recognize that file
Do not turn on PC to update BIOS, it won't work. Plug in power cable, the motherboard is actually running, and you can see the asus eye logo is on
Insert USB at BIOS port, and B550F has BIOS flahsback button, so hold it for 3 second to see the green led is blinking through that flashback button.(this led is not boot).  
Wait for 3-5 mins until the green led is off, which means BIOS is updated
Turn on Power, you will see screen is POST. Let motherboard run few minutes, you will see yellow led will turn off, but green led (BOOT) is still on. It will off after BIOS is setup and operating system is installed


----------



## mtk93 (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi I have the same problem. Same specs: 5600x with B550-F (no wifi).

Everything seems correctly plugged according to the manual.

I don't see the Post BIOS screen. Everything is just black. I tried several updates from the Asus Driver Bios with flash reset. 

Blinks 3 times, then many times for about 3 minutes, then no lights. I then try to turn on the pc. Still black screen on monitor....


I plugged the HDMI cable to motherboards HDMI output. Is that correct? Or should I plug it into where the GPU are?


----------



## coolxiangm (Jan 8, 2021)

mtk93 said:


> Hi I have the same problem. Same specs: 5600x with B550-F (no wifi).
> 
> Everything seems correctly plugged according to the manual.
> 
> ...


Hey man. Use your graphic card hdmi output, not motherboard hdmi output


----------



## mtk93 (Jan 8, 2021)

coolxiangm said:


> Hey man. Use your graphic card hdmi output, not motherboard hdmi output


I've tried that as well. Still Black screen.

Yellow light on the DRAM.


I've even tried to start the pc without the RAM installed, also tried without GPU installed. nothing workes.

I've flipped the CMOS and waited 5 min, try to plug it in. Also not works. Im so lost ...


----------



## coolxiangm (Jan 8, 2021)

mtk93 said:


> I've tried that as well. Still Black screen.
> 
> Yellow light on the DRAM.
> 
> ...


are you using a usb which only contains Asus driver file? It is single file which you’ve renamed.. Just only single file! No folders. Then follow this guy video








.


----------



## YaleStank (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm having same issue with Asus Rog Strix B550-F... I tried all possible fixes suggested in this post but nothing helped. I re-flashed 1602,1216,1212,1004,0805. Don't know how far back I need to go.

Here's the rest of the setup...

AMD Ryzen 5 3600
TridentZ Neo DDR4 8GBx2

The graphics card is still missing from this (VGA white light is on) but I should get at least POST from on board HDMI, right?The green light BOOT light comes on after each flash.

Any other suggestions before I start return process?

EDIT: I installed an old GPU and got the POST. So, do not rely on the onboard HDMI/DP.


----------



## ahbs22 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey everyone! I have the same problem with my rog strix b550 f gaming. The yellow led for dram stays on and doesn't boot pc.

Specs:

Cpu 5800x
Mb rog b550f
Gpu gtx1070
Ram corsair vengeance lpx ddr4 3200 cl16

I had yellow led on for dram and no POST, so i updated the bios with a USB2 stick.
Now it only boots with rams in slot 3 and 4 or 4only! (I'm counting from cpu to side of the MB, so the one near cpu is number one)

It means that it works only in single channel mode! Actually i had the exact same problem with b450 tomahawk max.
As far as I know the ram is just fine! I even tried two different sticks of ram and it had to be in single channel in order to boot up!

I can work with my pc but it's single channel Dram and i think I'm losing like 10% of performance or something.

I think my cpu is OK as well because i can run programs and stuff. But is there a possibility that cpu is working fine but has problem with DRAM? Cpu pins are ok tho.

I'm going to try these now:

reseating cpu, updating bios to beta versions, placing gpu in another slot, booting single channel dram and then change the order, clearing cmos.

And if none of above works, i think i have to wait for more bios updates???



ahbs22 said:


> Hey everyone! I have the same problem with my rog strix b550 f gaming. The yellow led for dram stays on and doesn't boot pc.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...


So i did everything i could but it still only boots in single channel mode
cpu pins are fine.
What could possibly be the problem?
I mean my mind can't think of any other things right now!

Any help would be a favor.

Btw does this worth the suffering I'm going through? How much performance do i lose in single channel?


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 15, 2021)

YaleStank said:


> I'm having same issue with Asus Rog Strix B550-F... I tried all possible fixes suggested in this post but nothing helped. I re-flashed 1602,1216,1212,1004,0805. Don't know how far back I need to go.
> 
> Here's the rest of the setup...
> 
> ...


Don't rely on the onboard HDMI/DP when you use a CPU without integrated graphics.


----------



## squishybrain (Mar 19, 2021)

Radon238 said:


> I had the Exact Same Problem:
> Asus ROG STRIX B550-F GAMING ATX AM4 Motherboard with AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 3.7 GHz 6-Core Processor
> On Power Up the Yellow DRAM LED Lit up and stayed lit.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your post! I had exactly the same problem and resolution. Reseated my CPU and I was able to boot.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2021)

ahbs22 said:


> Hey everyone! I have the same problem with my rog strix b550 f gaming. The yellow led for dram stays on and doesn't boot pc.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...



you're having problems because corsair LPX is garbage, and bad for use with ryzen.

Follow these instructions IN ORDER.

Run one stick, enable XMP, raise SoC voltage to 1.1V and DRAM to 1.4V
restart the system and let it boot up, then shut it down.
Add second stick to dual channel, you should post with no issues. If you have lingering stabilty issues try 1.15 and then 1.2V for SoC (dont jump right to 1.2v, you dont want it that high if you can avoid it)


----------



## ahbs22 (May 21, 2021)

*UPDATE:*
hey guys.
I did everything I could but nothing worked for me.
*I gave the CPU (3800x) back to the AMD customer service and they gave me a NEW CPU!*
the problem was something with the memory controller in the CPU.
it's a shame that AMD manufactured the CPU with flaws but anyways, their customer service is great!


----------

